# Making spokes black?



## guzziworksman (Aug 20, 2020)

Anyone have a suggestion for making stainless spokes into satin black? Looking for a more durable option (but not too $$) the paint. Thanks.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Aug 20, 2020)

I wonder if bluing would work? It turns metal black. You can get it from Walmart or gun stores. I'm thinking more durable than paint.






Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## guzziworksman (Aug 20, 2020)

Thanks. Worth a try.


----------



## guzziworksman (Aug 20, 2020)

Went to Walmart. Picked up gun bluing. Pkg. stated "will not blue stainless steel." Put pkg. down. Back to square one. Thanks for the idea, though.


----------



## wheelbender6 (Aug 20, 2020)

Makes since, since pistols are delivered with either a stainless or blued finish.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Aug 20, 2020)

I just tried this. I had a few spokes laying around, probably from the 60s? I cleaned first with fine Scotch Bright. One my finger is on you see how bluing immediately turned it dark.
Then I tried a Raleigh bike I had nearby (made about 2000)...bluing didn't faze it.
Maybe Scotchbright first? Maybe spokes are different material?
Who knows.View attachment 1251432





Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Aug 20, 2020)

.



Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## guzziworksman (Aug 20, 2020)

I think maybe they are different materials. I think I'm going to go the easy/not such a great idea road. Spray paint.


----------



## Sevenhills1952 (Aug 20, 2020)

Dip them in paint? Up to threads then hang them to dry?

Sent from my SM-S320VL using Tapatalk


----------



## guzziworksman (Aug 20, 2020)

Maybe. Was thinking of drilling holes in a 2X4, standing spokes thread deep in holes, sanded/cleaned spokes then sprayed with Rust-Oleum 2 in 1 Satin black. I know it won't hold up to a lot of use/time - but not important to me. Use will be minimal. And time? I'm an old guy.


----------



## AndyA (Aug 21, 2020)

If you're willing to break down the wheel to paint the spokes, an alternative is to buy a set of black spokes. Many spokes are available finished black. More money but less work and probably greater permanence. Paint doesn't stay on stainless very well.


----------



## guzziworksman (Aug 21, 2020)

Andy - the wheel is broken down. One of the problems, is that the spokes are 11 gauge. Very few people...only one I know, is Central Wheel in England - supply 11 ga.. They're a top-notch outfit. I've dealt with them before.  But, anyway...I already ordered the new spokes from Worksman. It's for a build that won't really see much use - hopefully, that'll make things gentle on the spokes. I have seen solutions for black oxide coatings - but that's out of budget. Afraid it's gonna be rattle can time for better or worse. But I appreciate the advice! Thanks.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 21, 2020)

Traditional Black Patinas
					

Black Magic Patina creates a beautiful, rich black patina on iron and steel. It takes only 3-5 minutes to develop and does not produce the quick rust that you normally see with other blackening agents. The first coat will be dark grey, but the finish will become black after a few coats. Rust...




					sculptnouveau.com


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 21, 2020)

When you lace the wheels back together don't do an under. That should keep the spokes from chafing against each other.  If you don't ride that often, you won't  notice. I've unloaded a few Schwinn rims and from the factory there was no under.


----------

